# [VMWare] MAc als Virtualisierung auf Windows?



## yellowspam (7. März 2008)

Hi@all:

Wisst ihr ob man MAC als Virtualisierung auf Windows laufen lassen kann?

Geht das mit VMWare?

Lg
Markus


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. März 2008)

VMWare bietet bei mir keine Option für den Apfel.
Soweit ich weis verbietet Apple in seinen Nutzungsbedingungen auch dass man Mac OS auf was anderem als Mac Hardware installiert (in wie fern das Rechtlich in DE überhaupt gültigkeit hat sei mal dahingestellt).


----------



## stain (16. März 2008)

Klar geht das mit VMware. Schau doch mal * LINK ENTFERNT*
Ob das erlaubt ist, weiß ich aber ned.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. März 2008)

Die Firma Apple verbietet es in den Nutzungsbedingungen.

Ich halte diese Seite auch für sehr zweifelhaft, erst behauptet der Author nichts mit Raubkopien am Hut zu haben, und diese nicht fördern zu wollen.
Ein paar zeilen tiefer sagt er wo man sich ein Mac OS CD Image illegal herunterladen kann.


----------



## Gunah (17. März 2008)

nach dem Apple nun auch auf Intel Prozzis mit SSE3 anbietet ist es möglich das zu installieren...

man muss nur eine eigenschaft hinzufügen in die Config Datei von dem VMWare Image packen damit man die legale version von seinem Intel mac in VMWare nutzen kann, welcher Befehl das war, weiss ich leider nicht mehr... haben das als Referat mal in der Schule gemacht, um den Unterschied zwischen PPC und Intel bei Macs und überhaupt zu funktionieren...


----------



## Sinac (17. März 2008)

Ansonsten sollte das doch auch mit Qemu gehen, damit laesst sich auf jeden Fall eine PPC Hardware emulieren.
Habe den Link uebrgiens entfernt, halte eine Anleitung zum illigalen herunterladen von MacOS genau wie DJTeac nicht fuer angebracht in unserem Forum.


----------

